
HTML Form to File.txt - hypertexthero
http://simongriffee.com/notebook/form-to-txt/
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good "Show HN".

Guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
hypertexthero
Thank you! I'll look at the guidelines.

